# Sherman Tank PASSED!!



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I know, I know Sherman is only 1/2 GSD....but evidently that's enough to be a great dog. Sherman passed his Novice obedience through the German Shepherd club of St Louis last night!! I was so proud of him, he did his routine great!! Not to say his obedience is perfect, he is only 7 months so he is definetely a work in progress, but he is starting to show much better focus and really starting to watch for what I want and trying to do it. YAY!!:wub:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh whew! I read "passed" and thought something tragic happened.

Congrats to Sherman! Great job!


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry about the scare!! I guess for it being in the Braggs I didn't think of it that way....
He did so good and has come so far since we adopted him...I couldn't help but brag! If I could figure out how to make my pics smaller I would put a pick of the little landshark...since Kaos seems to get most of my focus on this forum.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I just picked it up from Active Topics....I should have read where the thread came from. My bad. 

You most certainly deserve the right to brag! Truly a great job!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats!!! That's fantastic! 

I read it from Active Topics as well and thought he passed away so phew...what a relief!


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Ha! Never noticed the active topics link....I have so much to learn. Computer skills are not my strong suit. Here is our "little guy"
GSD/Mastiff mix 7 months


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Sherman Tank.


----------



## fg2chase (Nov 6, 2011)

Haha interesting name, my GSD is named "Panzer".


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations, and your boy is very handsome.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone!! We sure like him and he has taught me I can fall in love with a floppy eared dog :wub:


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

fg2chase said:


> Haha interesting name, my GSD is named "Panzer".


Panzer is a cute name!! My kids wanted to call him Tank, because he loves to army crawl. I have never seen a dog do that! I call him Sherman, because when you have another dog and his name is Kaos....plain old Tank just doesn't seem to go. So Sherman Tank it is


----------



## fg2chase (Nov 6, 2011)

mysweetkaos said:


> Panzer is a cute name!! My kids wanted to call him Tank, because he loves to army crawl. I have never seen a dog do that! I call him Sherman, because when you have another dog and his name is Kaos....plain old Tank just doesn't seem to go. So Sherman Tank it is


 
Panzer is German for "tank", my wife hates that name but I like it.. She got to named Molly the female.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's a cool looking dog! Congratulations to both of you


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Congratulations! :congratulations:


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! Stosh, thank you....I think he has a very unique look to him....but I am biased!!


----------

